# Debating using some RC over Fiber paper



## kbova (Jan 31, 2006)

For years I have sworn off RC papers for the "old school" fiber option. I have been thinking of doing general printing on RC and "final" prints on Fiber. Any thoughts?


k-


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

AFAIK, the only difference is in the possible limitations to RC's archival qualities. The cost saving for quick prints and contact sheets may well be worth it though!

Rob


----------



## KevinR (Jan 31, 2006)

For my serious prints, I use fiber. But I will often use RC pearl for when I make prints as gifts. Mainly for the ease of fixing and washing.


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2006)

I like keeping some RC around for contact sheets. So much cheaper. :thumbup: 

It's also supposed to accept toning better, which I've yet to try for comparison's sake.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 3, 2006)

My experience with the Ilford RC pearl papers suggests that their range is fully acceptable.  RC papers certainly shorten the wash process.  For those of us on a time budget [as opposed to a money budget], RC papers make cents.


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 5, 2006)

I generally use RC for my printing; I haven't used fiber before. Personally I have no problem with RC, and from what I know it's a lot easier to use than fiber. I think the idea of using RC for all but your final prints is a good option.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 22, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Personally I have no problem with RC, and from what I know it's a lot easier to use than fiber.



I have no problem with RC paper either, but FB isn't any harder.  The processing times are a little longer, and the wash time is a lot longer, but that's about it.  I guess you have to get the hang of dry-down, but that's not so hard.


----------



## KevinR (Feb 23, 2006)

On subject: I like Fiber

Off Topic: Matt!!! Haven't seen ya around for awhile. Hope things are good.


----------

